# speeflo coolflo hydrolic fluid



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone know of an equivalent? Just curious. I doubt speeflo actually manufactures their own hydraulic fluid. 
Im sure it has additives that make it what it is.
There must be a cross reference. Gotta find the msds or data sheet I guess 
Im going through all my machines and need to flush the speeflo


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Yes. Light hydraulic fluid works well. I asked this exact question to Mr.Fixit and that's what he said. I used it and my Speedflo works perfect. That guy knows his stuff and he's been a big help.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We also use hydraulic jack fluid from auto parts store


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## alex1816 (Dec 27, 2020)

I'll raise the topic.
I use Mobil DTE24 oil.
Of course, if you do the same, it's all at your own risk.

Another question: the oil filter can be selected according to the parameters from a car engine or some other or ???
Size, thread, don't know how about the check valve?
If anyone has information - share it. 
PS: Sorry for my bad english.


----------

